# Sharks were thick at Ft. Morgan Sunday



## auwallace (Mar 9, 2012)

Started to head out snapper fishing sunday morning but decided to stay in due to weather concerns. So we took some live croakers over to dixey bar. You couldn't put one in the water without a little shark messing with it. They seemed to be everywhere from the bar all the way north to the first rig off of ft. Morgan. We were reeling one in and i sat my bait down to where it was dangling right above the water off the stern. Well two sharks decided they were going to try to get it anyway and almost jerked my rod over . We ended up catching around 8 or so and only caught one bull red.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

they are there 90% of the time i go to dixie bar. but if you can time the tide line coming in, there's usually tons of spanish there.


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

I usually fish the outgoing for Reds. I am hoping to get out there sometime this weekend.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I have fished dixie bar only once, could u tell me if the shallowest depth there, my boat is a 2.5 draft, is there chance of hangging up thereanywhere on low tide?? thksGG


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

The lowest I've seen it was about 4ft but I've only fished there about 5 times. You should be fine.


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

grey ghost said:


> I have fished dixie bar only once, could u tell me if the shallowest depth there, my boat is a 2.5 draft, is there chance of hangging up thereanywhere on low tide?? thksGG


I fish the bar from my friend's 38' Litton trawler that draws about 2.5'. We've bumped the bottom a couple of times when it got rough, but never even been close to hanging up.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

If anyone has any questions about dixey bar, I have been fishing it since I was a young child and am glad to answer any questions you have. Feel free to PM me. heck, I'll even explain where I drift at and what conditions.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

thks slayer, pm sent!!


----------



## cturner (Jul 12, 2012)

Fished the grass flats near Pascagoula yesterday, saw 2 sharks (4' or so in length) plowing through about 10"-12" of water. They must be out thick now because I had never seen that before. It was a sight to see!!!


----------

